# South Florida Crew Rocks at LJ's



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Finally got to meet all you wonderful South Florida brothers what a fantastic bunch! A great time for sure and i hope to see you for sure when LJ's reopens. Drank so much of that delicious rum and the padron tequila wasn't too bad either.
Never have been gifted so many great cigars from so many great people i do hope to see you all soon!
luckybandit

Left Photo:
Blueface and Jeff (customer)

Center Photo:
HarryCulo and Made in Dade

Right Photo:
L to R, JR (luckybandit's friend), Ron1yy and ATLHARP


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

more pics

Left Photo:
L to R, Nely, Ron1yy and ATLHARP

Center Photo:
L to R, Ron1yy, girl (ask Made in Dade), Harryculo and Made in Dade

Right Photo:
L to R
Snkbyt and customer


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

still more and hopt to see you soon

Left Photo:
L to R, Madurofan and imthegoal's wife (representing him as he is in the service in Kuwait)

Center Photo:
Self - Blueface, enjoying a 1998 Hoyo that was stellar gifted to me by ComicBookFreak, that came right after a very aged Monte 4 gifted by Ron, rumored to be around 1972, just slightly older than my underwear. 

Right Photo:
L to R, Girl (remember I said ask Made in Dade?) and yours truly wrecking their romance in the background.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great shots Mark.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Great shots, indeed. I recognize some - but not all of the gorillas.
How about some captions as to who is who?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Great shots, indeed. I recognize some - but not all of the gorillas.
> How about some captions as to who is who?


:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

great pics...even better was being there......arrived @ noon and left after 7pm (I think) anyway had a great time....mo waiting for the new place to open


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like a great time was had. 

To bad it the end of an era. You guys will definately go down in LJs history.

Nice pics.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Great shots, indeed. I recognize some - but not all of the gorillas.
> How about some captions as to who is who?


Here it comes.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

luckybandit said:


> Finally got to meet all you wonderful South Florida brothers what a fantastic bunch! A great time for sure and i hope to see you for sure when LJ's reopens. Drank so much of that delicious rum and the padron tequila wasn't too bad either.
> Never have been gifted so many great cigars from so many great people i do hope to see you all soon!
> luckybandit


Photos don't carry over so please refer to the first post on thread.

Left Photo:
Blueface and Jeff (customer)

Center Photo:
HarryCulo and Made in Dade

Right Photo:
L to R, JR (luckybandit's friend), Ron1yy and ATLHARP


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Great shots. Will help for many to remember
they where there. :al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Post #2 photos:

Left Photo:
L to R, Nely, Ron1yy and ATLHARP

Center Photo:
L to R, Ron1yy, girl (ask Made in Dade), Harryculo and Made in Dade

Right Photo:
L to R
Snkbyt and customer


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Post #3 Photos:

Left Photo:
L to R, Madurofan and imthegoal's wife (representing him as he is in the service in Kuwait)

Center Photo:
Self - Blueface, enjoying a 1998 Hoyo that was stellar gifted to me by ComicBookFreak, that came right after a very aged Monte 4 gifted by Ron, rumored to be around 1972, just slightly older than my underwear.:r 

Right Photo:
L to R, Girl (remember I said ask Made in Dade?)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, You asked, I'll give....

Andrew (ATLHARP) as it started










L to R

Mike (Anejo77) Al (HarryCulo) Alex (SnkByt)










BTW, Mike (Anejo77) Had his birthday this week!!!!

Brian (NovaHead)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill (MaduroFan)










He came in on his bike so we had to give him a smoke or so!! LOL

Brian (NovaHead) on the Left.....Nelson (Nely) on the Right










Alex (SnkByt) Carlos (Blueface) Mike (Anejo77) Al (HarryCulo)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Carlos started out with a small cigar!!! LOL










Bill and Imthegoal's wife










Andrew and Kimmy with Mike in the background


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mike, Andrew, Kimmy, Al, and Mike (Made in Dade)










Some Ugly Yahoo (Me) Al, and Alex










Vic and Carlos










I'll post more later. I have to go do Family day.

Ron


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

great pics
thanks


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time! There's nothing like hangin' with fellow gorillas.:ss


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Bill (MaduroFan)


Hey wait, isn't that Shemp, you know from _The Three_........ nevermind.

:z

Sorry Bill :sl . I really need therapy and medication

I'm going straight to hell for that.

Awesome time, always great to get together with everyone. I'm lucky to be a part of it.

:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, I'm back!!!! Here's more

Jon - The Butcher










Nelson and Carlos.....and No, it's cuban coffee










Kimmy and Mike.......No Comment


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill and Carlos telling us that we are number one!!!










Al getting his annual physical...Notice there is a hand on each shoulder!!!LOL










Some of the crew


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The final toast










Yes, it was a long toast. In this one you will see a very rare sight.....Alex, with a full blown SMILE!!!!










It was "To the end of the old, and the beginning of the new"

I want to thank everyone that showed up, was represented by someone, phoned in from the other side of the world, and all that were there in spirit. The turn out meant alot to me and the crew....

Ron

P.S. Mark, this photo in particular has more meaning to me than most people know. I want to thank you for it.....It wasn't until recently that I have been thinking about the start of things........


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

[sniff, sniff] Ahem. So, whatta ya think about the football draft coming up soon?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

very, very nice (thanks for the pics).

and goals wife shows up to represent... out-_____-standing!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

"Yes, it was a long toast. In this one you will see a very rare sight.....Alex, with a full blown SMILE!!!!"

what the hell it was the last photo at LJ's......:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Good times just like always fellas.
I hope everyone enjoys that box of Fonseca KDT's I gave out (someone tell me if those are good)
Special thanks goes out to Al's boys Alexis and Tico (future CS Gorillas) for giving me a bottle of Centanarrio Rum.

Let's start planning another Herf fellas.

Peace


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

awaiting the new place "Grand Opening HERF" :ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Just for you Mikey!!!!!!! We talked about this herf yesterday at the North Palm LJ's!!!!!


Ron

Al, You had to know I would do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Just for you Mikey!!!!!!! We talked about this herf yesterday at the North Palm LJ's!!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> Al, You had to know I would do it!!!!!!!!!


oh the memories.........................gotta love a flashback


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

One day I will make it down there and meet all you wankers!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> One day I will make it down there and meet all you wankers!!!


Dont rush it there not all that, just ok group of guys. Actually you'll be better off coming here meeting me.:tu
PS: Dont smoke anything they give you:dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

This picture is my all time favorite! How about the memories Mikey!







ATL


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Wasn't that right before the projectile vomiting event. 



ATLHARP said:


> This picture is my all time favorite! How about the memories Mikey!
> 
> ATL


----------

